# Previews: Dying Skyseer battlemaps



## Morrus (Oct 9, 2011)

This is just a sneak peak at some of the_ Dying Skyseer_ battlemaps.  There may be minor changes to these before publication.  Some spoilers.


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice! They look great.

Do you have any plans for making more 3D renders? While none of them really need it like the Lighthouse did in adventure 1, I think the Cloudwood could be nice to have.


----------



## Colmarr (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice, especially the bayou wharf and the creepy warehouse.

I'm really liking the fact that almost every zeitgeist map has an elevation aspect to it.


----------



## ridingsloth (Oct 10, 2011)

Ditto, Colmarr! Every time I see those elevation annotations I want to recreate the map in three dees.


----------



## Ajar (Oct 15, 2011)

Sweet, thanks. This will help me get ready for next weekend's session.


----------



## Colmarr (Oct 30, 2011)

@OnlineDM , @Marius Delphus,

Has anyone taken a look at the conversion ratios for these images to get them to fit a 50x50 maptool grid?

MacBannin's Manor works well at 2115x1448 but I'm having trouble getting Two Fronts to fit.


----------



## OnlineDM (Oct 30, 2011)

[MENTION=59182]Colmarr[/MENTION] - I just rescaled Two Fronts to 2005 pixels wide, and it fits perfectly:


----------



## Colmarr (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks!

For those interested, I've now managed to get all of them to fit a Maptool 50px grid with the following dimensions:

Bayou Wharf: 1443 x 2108
McBannin's Manor: 2115 x 1448
Two Fronts: 2005 x 2929
Cloudwood Switchback: 1729 x 1182
Factory District: 2531 x 1733
Dawn Square: 2106 x 1442
Creepy Warehouse: 1420 x 2074
Witchoil Lab: 1810 x 1239
Nettles Church: 3339 x 2286


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 31, 2011)

Colmarr said:


> Thanks!
> 
> For those interested, I've now managed to get all of them to fit a Maptool 50px grid with the following dimensions:
> 
> ...




Awesome, thanks


----------



## Colmarr (Nov 24, 2011)

While preparing for a session, I realised the Cauldron Hill map hasn't been posted in hi-res. 

Cut-and-pasting the map from page 87 (the 89th page of the PDF), the proper ratio is 3380 x 2320.

PS. Someone xp OnlineDM for me for mentioning Zeitgeist on the Dice Monkey tome podcast.


----------



## Colmarr (Dec 2, 2011)

I just noticed that the Factory District map changed between the preview and the final version (to increase the width of the alleys - great decision, by the way!).

For those looking to use the the new map (on page 89 of the adventure), the propert dimensions are 2541 x 1740.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 17, 2011)

Kind of a last minute question for me, since my game is tomorrow morning, but I just realized that printing the ships didn't match them to a standard battlemap scale. How can I configure acrobat to print them at the right size?

Thanks!


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 17, 2011)

I did not see this until just now, and alas, I actually don't know how. 

Ship maps are a bit vexing for me. There's an encounter on a 30 square long ship in adventure 3, and realistically the ship ought to be able to move, but unless you've got the biggest table in the world, shifting a cardboard cut out of a ship across a gridded battle map gives you pretty limited movement options.

I hope the game turned out well.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 17, 2011)

It worked out in the end; I figured out how to get them roughly to scale by copying the pictures of the ships to word; then blowing them up 225% and printing them. And, in the end, it turned out not to matter; as they decided to head out after Wolfgang, since they had a day to kill before the smugglers; and that took the whole session.


----------

